# Where is the good source for on line TV buying?



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Generally, if you find a tv you think you might like, put the brand and model number in a search engine and a lot of price checking sites will pop up, such as pricescan, pricegrabber, nextag, etc.


----------



## CaptainHero (Oct 29, 2008)

SecondAct.com is a good source. They sell mostly refurbished TVs, but also some new, discontinued models, etc. They have a "Deal of the Day" which can save you quite a bit of money, and you should be able to get on a mailing list to get the deal of the day in your mailbox every day. What I would recommend is buying a refurbished TV, then buying the 3 or 5 year extended in-home warranty. The price of the TV plus the warranty will be less than the cost of a "NEW" TV, and you'll be covered for several years in case something should happen. 

Unfortunately, I did not purchase the extended warranty, and my 46" Samsung LCD now has a backlight issue, which I'm left to resolve on my own. I usually don't buy the extended warranties, but from now on, any LCD or Plasma purchase I make will include an extended warranty.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

In spite of teh fact that LCD / PLasma technologies have come a long way .. they still appear to be in their infancy and have (IMHO) a long way to go before they can be seen to have the same level of reliability as the old tube set .. hardly a day goes by when I don't get a TFT monitor in for repair and even though some of the repairs are simple, a lot get sent back to the customer as BER (Beyond economical repair) due to the simple fact that it's cheaper to buy a new monitor rather than buy replacement parts and fit them .. and unfortunately these sets are dying after a year or so .. some manufacturers do give a 3 year warranty so not too bad .. but that isn't everyone!

We live in a throw away society .. and the sets just don't seem to be designed for long life, just for a trade in against a new set when it fails after a few years


----------



## magnogreato (Nov 2, 2008)

depends on what you're looking for....google using the noun name of what you want and go from there.


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

A great site i use all the time is salescircular.com, it gathers all the sale adds from your area into one place.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Geeze, what happened here? I didn't start this thread. It looks as if the original post has disappeared, and my answer has risen to the top.


----------

